# Peacocks in a 55 gallon



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have a 55 gallon with mbuna, but was thinking of starting another 55 gallon with all male peacocks. Can it be done? How many can I put in there? What species would you recommend? Thanks!


----------



## PiePuncher (Feb 1, 2005)

It can be done, just make sure that the fish are not of the same color and that you introduce most of them at the same time. Keep in mind that they will get big! If you have any females, there will be cross breeding and lots of aggression. 55 gallons is small but it can be done. I would try all male and as stated, introducing them at the same time will increase your odds for success.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Try 8-10 individuals and see how it goes. Have you read the all-male article in the Library? Have extra tanks and choose species as unlike as possible.


----------



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

Which 8 - 10 peacocks would you stock a 55 gallon tank with if it was yours?


----------



## Sir Tristen (Sep 16, 2009)

Hmmm. If it were mine, I would consider:

Cobue
Ngara Flametail
German or Ruby Red
Benga
Kandeensis
Maylandi
Lwanda
Placidochromis Electra
Otopharynx Lithobates Z Rock
Copadichromis Trewavase

The Maylandi and the Otopyarynx are somewhat similar, so one or the other would be best. Same goes for the Kandeensis and the Copadichromis. I'd maybe go for the latter in each case, because the Maylandi and Kandeensis are said to be shy guys and not color up the best in a competitive environment, but you never know. The Oto and the Cop will get bigger.


----------



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow! Some great choices. I'd probably leave out the Benga and put a group Yellow Labs (4).

Anyone else have suggestions or advice?


----------



## poseidons minions (Dec 1, 2009)

Locked forever in cell with a bunch of dudes


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

As others have said, try to stick to the milder peacocks for a 55 i.e. avoid jacobfriberghi types. (altho that said I had a male yellow jake that was an absolute pussycat).

I personally didn't like the labs in my male peacock/hap tank for some reason. Sort of threw off the fung shui.

I don't think you need to add all 8-10 at the same time unless they are all quite small and you have established media to put in the filter (perhaps also with Dr. Tim's.) If it were me, I'd do it in two groups.

Be mindful that peacocks don't read their profiles and some that are supposed to be mild turn out to be terrors. You WILL have to eventually pull some boys that don't get along. And, as with Murphy's law, it will always be the most beautiful peacock in the tank that will have to go.


----------



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

What size should I look to purchase the peacocks at? Will the seller be able to differentiate between male/female at 2 inches?


----------



## rsuarez1982 (Sep 2, 2006)

Hello,
If going with males, any small size when you can sex them will work. At around 2in, you may be able to see hints of blue around the lips/jawline. There may also be pointed anal/dorsal fins (instead of rounded). Egg spots are sometimes present in both sexes, so don't use that as a guide. Keep in mind that around that size MOST wil be brown, so you need to make some good inspections since venting would be a no  Hope that helps


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

I like the list above but i would stay away from the kandeensis especially if there is a maylandi(too similar) and also is too timid to really get there full colour. The lwanda might be a little tough for the size of tank. Maybe try a chiwindi


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

when i stocked my all male tank, i bought them as adults so i could sex them, just easier


----------



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok, so I found a vendor that will delivering 4 peacocks off my list to a local swap near me. He will be bringing 1 german red and cobue that are around 3 inches and 1 Benga sunshine and z-rock around 2 inches or more.

Will the size difference be a concern?


----------



## dtune21 (Dec 16, 2003)

Dego510 said:


> Ok, so I found a vendor that will delivering 4 peacocks off my list to a local swap near me. He will be bringing 1 german red and cobue that are around 3 inches and 1 Benga sunshine and z-rock around 2 inches or more.
> 
> Will the size difference be a concern?


Good choice to stick with the Benga and not go with the yellow labs IMO. A nice colored up Benga have always been one of my favorites. The one I have now is around 3.5 inches and has this bright canary yellow that just shines, he is not my most colored up fish, but does stand out in the crowd.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Size difference is not a concern.


----------

